# Stanley 2M Series Spotlight



## Edtugman (Apr 8, 2010)

Owned this for about a year on our tug boat. Use it for working ships and barges in the Great Lakes. After about 3 months of being idle, I tried it on our first job of the year last night. Usually, this very capable unit throws a nice beam 100+ feet. But this time, I pulled the trigger, the bulb very weakly glowed each time I pulled -- but no full power beam. Figuring it was down from the winter storage, we charged it 24 hours and tried again. Same result. I brought it home to look at the warranty and possibly return it to Wal-Mart. While fooling around with it in the office, just to see what would happen, I pulled the trigger and pushed the lock on. Nothing. I pulled the trigger a few times to see it the lock would release, but it didn't and must need to me manually move the lock to the 'unlock' position. But, when I was flicking the trigger to try to unlock it -- the damn thing went on! Full power! What the heck!? I repeated the procedure and the same thing happens everytime.

Oddly enough, when it is in the locked position and I pull the trigger all the way (only about a 1/4 inch movement left) and quickly release it, this flicking the trigger causes the light to go on -- every time! Even more wierd, is when it is on and I pull back the trigger all the way, until it's stopping point, the dang thing goes off! So, it's like the switch has reversed. Pull when locked, and the light goes off. Release the trigger that short little distance while in the locked position -- and the thing goes back on! 

Have I got a bad trigger here? Or am I not getting how this operates? Anyone help me out? Thank you! Capt. Ed


----------

